# spay scar?



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dog is 19 months old, she has been here 5 months. No heat cycle, she is a german shepherd. Today I shaved her belly and see what I thought was a spay scar. Vet says she does not think so but I do not want to open her up if I do not need to. I will do blood work this week to test for the hormone. She also has an umbilical hernia that should have been repaired if she was spayed if you are looking at the first picture the left of your screen towards her vulva. If you are looking at the second picture the left of her screen is from her belly button.Thoughts?


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like a spay scar to me, however it's hard to imagine they would have spayed her and not fixed the hernia while she was there. Also if she is intact they usually only go into heat once every six months some longer 9-12 mnths. Where did you get her? If you baught her from a breeder/individual they should be able to tell you. If you got her from a shelter/rescue she would likely have been spayed before they adopted her out. If she was spayed in a shelter it might explain why they didn't fix the hernia when they did that spay.


----------

